# rust



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

New to this hobby.

What is a good brand of paint to simulate rust on metal?

thanks to all


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I use the small bottle of testor's paint called Rust.....applied sparingly and gently with a small brush....


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

What are you putting rust on? I have used this for O gauge track. I like it.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

depends on the rust color, black, brown, red, where it's going ..??
a good start is raw or burnt sienna ...or the various shades of rust


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Acrylic paints, enamel paints, oil paints. Airbrushed or brushed. Weathering powders / pastels. Not to mention the variety of colors that wvgca mentions above.

There are SO MANY ways to do it, how do you pick just one.

PERSONALLY, I use Vallejo acrylic paints (several different shades, from the Panzer Aces and Model Color lines) and a stiff bristled brush to "dry brush" rust on to my models. Dry brushing is a technique that involves wiping most of the paint off the brush and then swiping it over the model, where it leaves streaks instead of a nice smooth coat.

The exception is rails, where I use a fine brush loaded with paint, then clean any stray paint off of the tops of the rails.

Pretty much any brand will work fine. Pick one and try it. If you don't like the results (practice on something you don't care about), try something else.


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

Using it on vehicles - got a clean garbage truck that looks way too claen (if ya know what I mean) 

I'm working in HO


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

and thanks for the recommendation, Old Hobo


----------



## Billy 2 Wolves (May 22, 2018)

Familiar w/ dry brushing from my commercial art classes (I was around 18 at the time - 65 now) 

thanks for the recommendation & the technique advise.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

For me the most economical and easy to use
is just plain ole water based paints from the
craft dept. at Walmart or other hobby store. You can get
some red, some brown, some yellow and in
a large bottle cap start mixing a dab at a
time until you get the color you want.

Don


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I use four drops of "Burnt Umber" craft paint from Wally's to one drop of red and one drop of yellow. Mix very thoroughly, and light streaks of that should simulate rust.


Otherwise, Tamiya paints 'red brown'.


----------



## CV-62 (Dec 9, 2018)

This works pretty good.

http://modeltechstudios.com/agingsolution--rustingsolutionforanysurface.aspx


----------

